# Classical/Nylon String Guitar Recommendations?



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

I'd like to add a classical nylon string guitar to the collection but don't know what I'm looking for. I'd be playing it in a combination of strum/finger-style and NOT traditional classical. Sort of like a way less talented Willie Nelson  

I love the quality of Japanese guitars but will consider others and am looking for an intermediate level, used classical guitar. Nothing too precious as I'll likely play it on the couch while slouching and wearing a belt. Can anyone make any recommendations? Ideally something in the $500-$600 range but if anyone has a line on a Martin N-20, I'll go all-in on that. Thank you in advance.


----------



## WonderfulRemark (Jun 2, 2013)

There is a Taylor nylon for sale in the formf right now


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Check out La a Patrie guitars by Godin. They offer a good many in your price range.
Canadian made, terrific value and perfect for what you have in mind. I bought a good used one for a couple hundred bucks and no regrets.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

This:



Daniel Grenier said:


> Check out La a Patrie guitars by Godin. They offer a good many in your price range.
> Canadian made, terrific value and perfect for what you have in mind. I bought a good used one for a couple hundred bucks and no regrets.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

A used G series Yamaha Classical is usually available on Kijiji for <$200. They are well built and will last a lifetime.

I got lucky a few years ago and scored an early Larrivee L35 (hand built by Jean) within your budget. And no, it's not for sale.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

ronmac said:


> A used G series Yamaha Classical is usually available on Kijiji for <$200. They are well built and will last a lifetime.
> 
> I got lucky a few years ago and scored an early Larrivee L35 (hand built by Jean) within your budget. And no, it's not for sale.


There's actually a used G-series for sale on my local Kijiji right now for less than $200. I'll do some reading. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The Godin Multiac is a great guitar and bang for the buck.


----------

